
Envy in the Tech Sector - lala_lala
https://medium.com/@wyounas/envy-462a6ddc96a9
======
daosyn
Can envy be a good thing sometimes? I have felt it a lot recently but it was
only a means to motivate me to look for other opportunities outside of the
company. It made me realize that I am not looking for a better paying
position, but a more interesting one that will better foster my growth.

